# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  levitator

## Roberto

-

Nombre: levitator

Se pude comprar en: cualquier tienda de magia

Precio: 9euros

Creador: vernet

Examinable: ni de coña

Dificultad:  :Confused: 

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 3

Efecto: sujetas un objeto entre tus manos y al soltarlo levita en aire

Comentarios: Facil de cargar, canta un poco cuando lo realizas, pero sobre todo, descargarlo es el gran cante. No es para mi nada bueno.

----------


## Magoscar

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Roberto, lo complicado es descargar.....

  Yo no recomendaría este Gimmick

----------


## joaquin

Yo lo que le veo de malo al levitator es el tema de los ángulos, ya que tienen que ser muy exactos para que no se note el gimmick, y si hay alguien que esta mas a la derecha o a la izquierda.....
Saludos

----------


## Zulm

Jol, el levitator tiene eso....ke al descargar, suena y el sonido es inconfundible, hay ke hacer como el Tamariz (chaaaa-chaaaan-tachaaaann) y gritar fuerte al descargar  :117: DDD....tb tiembla el objeto un poco como no tengas un pulso perfecto. 
Zalú  :Wink1:

----------


## magoben

El Levitator no me sirvió de nada. Puntuación para mí: cero.

Desventajas:
- No es a prueba de ángulos
- Puede provocar un sonido que levante sospechas
......

Yo lo compré y terminé conviertiendolo en FP (a pesar de que me quedo severendo agujero en la punta por donde va la ventosa) ya que las veces que lo hice siempre me lo descubrían por más que le hacía.

Salu2
Mago Ben
El Salvador

----------


## FINESTRA

es un articulo de principiantes

----------


## Mago Londrino

> es un articulo de principiantes


ni eso... xD

----------


## Mecachis

> ......
> 
> Yo lo compré y terminé conviertiendolo en FP (a pesar de que me quedo severendo agujero en ........


pues strujate el coco.... puedes hacer algunas "Virguerias" con ese FP....
Saludetes

----------


## rolando

Si te ha quedado el FP con un agujero en la punta, lo puedes usar para la tormenta de nieve. Usando algodón flash y pasandolo por el agujero a modo de pequeña "mecha". ¿me explico?

----------


## iñaki

Rolando,
  si este FP es de plastico creo que  no vale para lo del algodon flash,porque se quemara.
 Yo no lo he visto de cerca,pero,alguien en la SEI de Madrid hizo algo muy rapido con el,y colò(algo muy rapido!!!!).
  Un saludo.

----------


## rolando

Hombre, yo he dicho algodón flash, no gasolina, jajaja.
Honestamente, nunca lo he realizado (no es lo mío) pero he leido un artículo en la web (magicworld) que explica cómo hacerlo.
Yo no creo que el FP deba quemarse por usar el flash de esa forma. Ante la duda siempre podremos usar un poco de papel de aluminio   :Wink:

----------


## hechicero

Hola a todos
No es preciso usar ni papel de aluminio ni ningún otro tipo de aislante. El plástico de fp aguantará perfectamente el calor del algodón flash porque es muy poco tiempo
Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## Potamito

yo tengo el vernet, tengo un par de videos de el, y bueno, no es tan tan tan malo, pero de que es malito, sip lo es, si quieres hacer un poco de levitación que no requiera tanta técnica y estés seguro que no lo vas a hacer a menos de 1 metro (aprox), todo está bien, pero si no... piensalo dos veces, estoy a un paso de quitarle esa cosita para dejarlo simplemente cono FP...

----------


## Tony G.

Creo que no hay que perder la fe tan pronto. Mirad el video que hay de un bote de nivea flotando y os dará buenas ideas. También la idea de hacerlo con un movil cuando vas a hechar una foto a alguien. El otro dia casi se desmaya un amigo...

----------


## Nacho77

Yo tengo el Vernet y te puedo asegurar q es demasiado malo para ser Vernet.Va!esa es mi opinion.Cuando lo compras y ves el anuncio piensas q podras hacer millones de cosas con el pero despues ,cuando t llega y ves lo ke es te kiere matar. Pero bueno.Siempre hay cosas malas q estran a la venta.Esa es mi opinion.
Salu2 y escribanme.
Bye

----------


## Urban-Mago

Sin comentar acerca del vernet del cual desclasifican(En su mayoría), quiero saludar a Finestra, un gran mago Chileno, y su único mensaje está en este tema(No se por que no participa en este foro), bien, no creo que Finestra(Ni nadie) lea esto debido a las fechas de los mensajes publicados, pero si alguien lo lee, saludos...


WENA WENA FINESTRA!!!

----------


## Ella

> Sin comentar acerca del vernet del cual desclasifican(En su mayoría), quiero saludar a Finestra, un gran mago Chileno, y su único mensaje está en este tema(No se por que no participa en este foro), bien, no creo que Finestra(Ni nadie) lea esto debido a las fechas de los mensajes publicados, pero si alguien lo lee, saludos...
> 
> 
> WENA WENA FINESTRA!!!


otra opcion habria sido saludarle via mp, seguramente le habria llegado a su mail un aviso de mp y te habria contestado.

----------


## gato

Yo al principio no le veía nada de provecho pero ahora lo uso frecuentemente junto a la bola zombie ( si en accesorio clásico ni pañuelo). También hay que decir que lo utilizo poco rato, pero me funciona. Saco la bola flotando de la pagoda y la llevo hasta una maleta.

----------

